# The Dogs at Work



## Night_stalker (Sep 24, 2013)

Well, I figured I aught to post some pictures of the dogs I work alongside, and give some descriptions about them:

First up is the Alpha, and the smallest, Lesiel. She's 40lb, 9 years old, fixed female, and a Cocker Spaniel.










She's actually very nice, doesn't bark at everything that's bigger then her, I like her...

Then we have who I think is the middle of the pack. Inka, full Great Prys, 130lb, 5 years old, again, fixed female:










She ain't the most active of dogs, but she's friendly and is alert usually.

Then we have Cindi Lou, the newest addition. 75%ish Great Prys, 25%ish, Swiss White Shepard, 1 year old, 60ish pounds, and to top it all off, VERY friendly and gets along with the sheep.










She's a natural at herding, no training yet, but she's got a lot of potential and energy.

And then, because I've got y'all here, here's a picture of my cat, male fixed, 11 years old, ex dairy barn cat, also indoor only.


----------



## kalmara (Aug 21, 2011)

Great pix, lovely animals.
Thanks for sharing


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks for sharing. I always enjoy seeing pics of the animals other homesteaders have found useful.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Really good looking dogs & the kitty too.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Lovely pets. But, herding and being friends with the sheep don't really go together. The sheep are herded by the dog because they are afraid of the dog.


----------



## Night_stalker (Sep 24, 2013)

Maura said:


> Lovely pets. But, herding and being friends with the sheep don't really go together. The sheep are herded by the dog because they are afraid of the dog.


Weird, but they seem to work fine, as she was able to separate some of the boys when we had to move them into a new field, allowing for us to drive them into the pen.


----------

